# JDS's face going into each round



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Credit goes to n0m4d1k in reddit.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow, people keep going on about a third fight but I couldn't care less. This fight wasnt a quick flash ko, it wasn't a back and forth fight, it was destruction by Cain, it was a one sided beating and that ^^^ above shows it.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Ludinator said:


> Wow, people keep going on about a third fight but I couldn't care less. This fight wasnt a quick flash ko, it wasn't a back and forth fight, it was destruction by Cain, it was a one sided beating and that ^^^ above shows it.


I agree

I always argued that Cain would be very different in the rematch, as 64 seconds isn't long enough to properly gauge both fighters ability. 25 minutes is, JDS should have to fight atleast twice before fighting Cain again, and against very stiff competition, hopefully even Cormier. 

The top 5 is pretty clear for me at the moment:

Cain
JDS
Overeem
Cormier
Werdum

Overeem, Cormier and Werdum are all fighting soon and will all win. Cormier and Cain won't fight so Dana might not let him fight contenders at HW though.

JDS V Barnett would be fun.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah I'd say 2-3 fights away. UFC might not even want a third fight with how one sided Saturday's fight was, sure it's 1-1 but Cain proved Saturday that he is by far the better fighter. We will have to wait and see what the ppv's buys we're at to see if the rematch was even that popular.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Lets be real here and talk heavyweights...when's the last time you guys saw a 5 round heavyweight bout? The truth is even 3 round fights at HW don't come around more often than definitive finishes. Cain showed he was the better man, and JDS showed he had the heart of a champion and weathered the storm.

It's one thing to see a guy get a beating put on him, it's another thing to see the guy get knocked out in the first round. JDS played it right and was able to survive after Cain knocked him down in the first, Cain could not do the same and was finished. I think JDS kept more of his pride.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

It's not Junior's game to drag people into deep waters. He goes in and tries to finish the fight with a big KO. It is Cain's style to put on a high paced fight and try to wear his opponent down.

Each fighter has a win implement his game plan.... so how is one win any more impressive than the other? Aw yes, you're more impressed because of Cain's 5 round dominance? right? That fight was over in the first round. I'm 10x more impressed by JDS's heart. The dude could barely stand in rounds 2 and 3. Then in the championship rounds, he was still landing body shots and stuffing take downs. While eating punishment. At first I was just waiting for that final blow to put him down. There was just nothing Cain could do to keep this guy down. 

IMO there was no excuse for Cain to not finish this fight. He was fighting a zombie for 4.5 rounds. 

I won't take anything away from Cain's victory but please stop this ridiculous talk about how a 3rd fight isn't needed.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Well he at least has to have one fight and destroy his opponent the way Cain did Big Foot, before he gets a rematch.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

amoosenamedhank said:


> It's not Junior's game to drag people into deep waters. He goes in and tries to finish the fight with a big KO. It is Cain's style to put on a high paced fight and try to wear his opponent down.
> 
> Each fighter has a win implement his game plan.... so how is one win any more impressive than the other? Aw yes, you're more impressed because of Cain's 5 round dominance? right? That fight was over in the first round. I'm 10x more impressed by JDS's heart. The dude could barely stand in rounds 2 and 3. Then in the championship rounds, he was still landing body shots and stuffing take downs. While eating punishment. At first I was just waiting for that final blow to put him down. There was just nothing Cain could do to keep this guy down.
> 
> ...


You Jds fans just don't stop!!. Jds has powerful hands we all know that, he landed in fight 1. Fight 2 Cain is healthy and fit and destroys him for 5 rounds, on the ground, against the cage and standing, scoring 2 10-8 rounds there is no need for a third. 

Roy nelson is in there almost every fight getting hammered all over the cage with more heart than anyone, why don't all you Jds fans go hang off his ball bag .

We better also get Serra vs Gsp III, same thing.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Ludinator said:


> You Jds fans just don't stop!!. Jds has powerful hands we all know that, he landed in fight 1. Fight 2 Cain is healthy and fit and destroys him for 5 rounds, on the ground, against the cage and standing, scoring 2 10-8 rounds there is no need for a third.
> 
> Roy nelson is in there almost every fight getting hammered all overLol say Cain only beat Brock Cus he was ill the cage, more heart than anyone, why don't all you Jds fans go hang off his ball bag .
> 
> We better also get Serra vs Gsp III, same thing.


That's what you don't get... I'm not some huge JDS fan. But you can't seem to form a coherent thought process with Cain's nuts in your mouth. 

JDS and Cain both got caught in the first round by 1 big punch that ended the fight. The only difference is JDS's punch put Cain out... That fight was done in the first round. Anything that happened after that point was merely semantics. 

Yes, you're right Cain did dominate the Zombie that couldn't stand under his own power for 5 rounds... congratulations? :confused03:



Ludinator said:


> We better also get Serra vs Gsp III, same thing.


Nice Ninja edit. Serra was a fluke, and if you can honestly compare the two, you may want to start looking for a new sport to watch.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

WOW.

By round 5 he looks like sloth from the Goonies


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

amoosenamedhank said:


> That's what you don't get... I'm not some huge JDS fan. But you can't seem to form a coherent thought process with Cain's nuts in your mouth.
> 
> JDS and Cain both got caught in the first round by 1 big punch that ended the fight. The only difference is JDS's punch put Cain out... That fight was done in the first round. Anything that happened after that point was merely semantics.
> 
> ...


How was it a fluke? He threw a punch with
The intention of it landing and it did? Please why is it a fluke?.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Ludinator said:


> Wow, people keep going on about a third fight but I couldn't care less. This fight wasnt a quick flash ko, it wasn't a back and forth fight, it was destruction by Cain, it was a one sided beating and that ^^^ above shows it.


There absolutely should be a rubber match once JDS walks through another one or two opponents in convincing fashion (and he will).


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

BOOM said:


> There absolutely should be a rubber match once JDS walks through another one or two opponents in convincing fashion (and he will).


Well we will see. Cain could of set the blue print for everyone else. Push forward, apply pressure and don't give him room and he'll crumble.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Ludinator said:


> How was it a fluke? He threw a punch with
> The intention of it landing and it did? Please why is it a fluke?.


Nice diversion from our original topic but since you're trying to get cute, I'll humor you. 

The fluke wasn't Serra punching GSP, the fluke was Serra beating GSP. GSP is a far superior fighter in every aspect of MMA. Good on Serra, he got is opportunity and he took full advantage of it. However, if they fought another 10x, GSP would win all 10 of the fights. 

You can not honestly say that about Cain and JDS. Well not with out needing to have your head checked. 

It's all tied up 1-1 with both fighters scoring a first round KO in my eyes.



Ludinator said:


> Well we will see. Cain could of set the blue print for everyone else. Push forward, apply pressure and don't give him room and he'll crumble.


I honestly didn't see a blue print discovered for Junior. Cain came in with a beautiful game plan. Throw a crap ton of takedown attempts at JDS and hope to catch him with his hands by his waist. 

Junior thwarted every take down attempt before he got his block knocked off. He was even defending some TD attempts after that point.

I think if Junior is able to evolve his TDD to not only avoid TD's but to also punish fighters for risky TD attempts, that will be the last time we see this happen.

I also can't think of another fighter in the HW division that would be able to implement this game plan against JDS. I think Cain is really the only guy capable of it... maybe Cormier?


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Nice diversion from our original topic but since you're trying to get cute, I'll humor you.
> 
> The fluke wasn't Serra punching GSP, the fluke was Serra beating GSP. GSP is a far superior fighter in every aspect of MMA. Good on Serra, he got is opportunity and he took full advantage of it. However, if they fought another 10x, GSP would win all 10 of the fights.
> 
> ...


Well your eyes are wrong it was a 5 round destruction. Cain showed he is way more superior than santos. Jds was hurt of the punch but it wernt that alone, Jds got pushed to a pace he couldn't handle, takedowns, kicks, punches, clinch all of this was a factor to him gassing and having nothing to offer.


----------



## Tenryuken (Dec 23, 2012)

Rauno said:


> That's what you get for keeping your hands down the entire fight.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Ludinator said:


> Well your eyes are wrong it was a 5 round destruction. Cain showed he is way more superior than santos. *Jds was hurt of the punch but it wernt that alone,* Jds got pushed to a pace he couldn't handle, takedowns, kicks, punches, clinch all of this was a factor to him gassing and having nothing to offer.


Was that English? 

Takedowns, kicks, punches and clinch work is pretty exhausting when you're already gassed from damn near being KO'd out.

Yes he dominated for 5 rounds.... against this guy










Because that was about what was left of JDS after that first round.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Was that English?
> 
> Takedowns, kicks, punches and clinch work is pretty exhausting when you're already gassed from damn near being KO'd out.
> 
> ...



No one has looked worse in defeat from Cain Valasquez than Jds, and he was who people were calling the greatest heavyweight of all time. Hey Brock come back, your loss don't look to bad now.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Good story... please tell another


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

C'mon you comparing that^^^. Big Foot silva doesn't even crack the top ten. Jds the so called great, the man who can't be beat, or taken down haha please I've never seen a champion get destroyed like that.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow, Cain makes my willy hard.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Ludinator said:


> C'mon you comparing that^^^. Big Foot silva doesn't even crack the top ten. Jds the so called great, the man who can't be beat, or taken down haha please I've never seen a champion get destroyed like that.





Ludinator said:


> No one has looked worse in defeat from Cain Valasquez than Jds, and he was who people were calling the greatest heavyweight of all time. Hey Brock come back, your loss don't look to bad now.


Make up your mind already. You said "No one has looked worse in defeat from Cain Valasquez than JDS" and I showed someone from his last fight. No that doesn't count because of Big Foots ranking?

There are plenty of Champions who have been crushed in dominating fashion to lose their belt. Just because you don't have a memory that spans longer than 3 days, doesn't make that the truth.

Jones vs Shogun a pretty damn good example. Since you mention it, GSP vs Serra II was pretty good too. AS dominated Rich Franklin. 

This fight was over in the first round. Once again, anything that happened after that point was fairly moot. I was impressed with Cain in the first round (after his 8 horrible td attempts) but as the fight carried on, his performance got sloppier and sloppier. He was just lucky JDS had no idea where he was.



Ludinator said:


> Wow, Cain makes my willy hard.


That I don't doubt at all... and you're calling other people nut swingers? The irony.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Make up your mind already. You said "No one has looked worse in defeat from Cain Valasquez than JDS" and I showed someone from his last fight. No that doesn't count because of Big Foots ranking?
> 
> There are plenty of Champions who have been crushed in dominating fashion to lose their belt. Just because you don't have a memory that spans longer than 3 days, doesn't make that the truth.
> 
> ...


Them 8 horrible takedown attempts were meant, Cain was shooting for anything so Jds would drop his hands. Very smart by Cain.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Ludinator said:


> Them 8 horrible takedown attempts were meant, Cain was shooting for anything so Jds would drop his hands. Very smart by Cain.


You seem to have an uncanny ability to side step the discussion and try to change the subject. Do you talk this way IRL?

His game plan was obviously after the fact, however while watching it live, those attempts were brutally embarrassing. 

They served their purpose and served it well... but that didn't make them any prettier.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Make up your mind already. You said "No one has looked worse in defeat from Cain Valasquez than JDS" and I showed someone from his last fight. No that doesn't count because of Big Foots ranking?
> 
> There are plenty of Champions who have been crushed in dominating fashion to lose their belt. Just because you don't have a memory that spans longer than 3 days, doesn't make that the truth.
> 
> ...


The fight wasn't over in the first round, it went the full five rounds because JDS did'nt give up like many other fighters likely would have after taking a beating like that one. And Cain wasn't sloppy, he smothered JDS the entire fight but I guess JDS nuthuggers have to have an excuse to make themselves feel better.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

BOOM said:


> The fight wasn't over in the first round, it went the full five rounds because JDS did'nt give up like many other fighters likely would have after taking a beating like that one. And Cain wasn't sloppy, he smothered JDS the entire fight but I guess JDS nuthuggers have to have an excuse to make themselves feel better.


This concept seems difficult for you and your friend. 

Obviously the fight went 5 rounds.... I mean seriously guy?

Junior was toast after the first round. He was 100% relying on a one punch KO for the remainder of the fight. 

You know what's more impressive than dominating a guy who can barley stand for 4 rounds? That's right... finishing a guy that can barely stand up.

Or being the guy who can barely stand under his own power, yet refusing to quit and still attempting to throw punches and still successfully stiffing take down attempts. 

Did you even watch the fight? Some of Cain's 5 round TD attempts were about on par with his first 8.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I think my face looked worse then JDS' did after each round. I was very sad to see what has become my favorite fighter get a beating like that. I was very proud of the heart he showed, he always got back up no matter what. But damn I love that Big Brazilian Teddy Bear and I didn't want to see him go down like that.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

amoosenamedhank said:


> This concept seems difficult for you and your friend.
> 
> Obviously the fight went 5 rounds.... I mean seriously guy?
> 
> ...



The mauling Cain gave JDS was a million times more impressive then some quick KO. It would have been much better for JDS' health if he was finished in the same fashion that Cain was in their first match. 

Oh and stop trying to win the internet by making up excuses because you're butt hurt. Cain absolutely destroyed JDS in every facet of the sport and made the statement of the year to end the year, end of story.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

BOOM said:


> The fight wasn't over in the first round, it went the full five rounds because JDS did'nt give up like many other fighters likely would have after taking a beating like that one. And Cain wasn't sloppy, he smothered JDS the entire fight but I guess JDS nuthuggers have to have an excuse to make themselves feel better.


There's no excuse. 
JDS wasn't supposed to win that fight and he didn't.
He's a company man.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

amoosenamedhank said:


> This concept seems difficult for you and your friend.
> 
> Obviously the fight went 5 rounds.... I mean seriously guy?
> 
> ...


That's all he has ever relyed on.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

Personally, I'd like to see Overeem vs JDS, but JDS might see a six month medical after that beating. It's bothers me (vaguely) that a 'roid-head gets a title shot out of the gate, but I think these champs from other orgs get title shots qucik because they're worth more money that way. What's Jake Shields now?


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

BOOM said:


> The mauling Cain gave JDS was a million times more impressive then some quick KO. It would have been much better for JDS' health if he was finished in the same fashion that Cain was in their first match.
> 
> Oh and stop trying to win the internet by making up excuses because you're butt hurt. Cain absolutely destroyed JDS in every facet of the sport and made the statement of the year to end the year, end of story.


Reading > you 

I'm not some die hard JDS fan as I have already mentioned. Yes, I was giving him the nod in the rematch but the winner doesn't effect me one way or another. 

The only reason I'm even wasting my time talking to you is how far off beat you are with what happened. 

Cain had a dominating performance, and JDS fate was sealed (short of a miracle KO) in the first round. End of story. 




Ludinator said:


> That's all he has ever relyed on.


Argue your on points and quit trying to jump on this guys back.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

BOOM said:


> The fight wasn't over in the first round, it went the full five rounds because JDS did'nt give up like many other fighters likely would have after taking a beating like that one. And Cain wasn't sloppy, he smothered JDS the entire fight but I guess JDS nuthuggers have to have an excuse to make themselves feel better.


I think that fight went five rounds because Cain made sure he didn't fall into a cheap submission on the ground. Wrestlers can be very successful against BJJ if they avoid positions where they can get locked.

The beauty of Cain's performance is that he went for basically everything except leglocks. Armbars, leg kicks headkicks, even a (failed) hip toss, and of course standing toe-to-toe with a guy who knocked him cold.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

In the first fight JDS stopped Cain in the first round.

In the second fight Cain stopped JDS in the first round but couldn't put him away. He couldn't put him away for the subsequent four rounds despite JDS not having any real fight left in him due to the shots he took in the first.

JDS has big holes in his game he needs to close. Cain has big holes in his game he needs to close. JDS needs versatility in the event his go-to strategy doesn't work and Cain needs to be able to finish dangerous fighters when he has them in a bad way. It almost cost him a couple times versus Kongo and if JDS could have recovered it was a risk that Cain just needs to take off the table...


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Fieos said:


> In the first fight JDS stopped Cain in the first round.
> 
> In the second fight Cain stopped JDS in the first round but couldn't put him away. He couldn't put him away for the subsequent four rounds despite JDS not having any real fight left in him due to the shots he took in the first.
> 
> JDS has big holes in his game he needs to close. Cain has big holes in his game he needs to close. JDS needs versatility in the event his go-to strategy doesn't work and Cain needs to be able to finish dangerous fighters when he has them in a bad way. It almost cost him a couple times versus Kongo and if JDS could have recovered it was a risk that Cain just needs to take off the table...


Welcome to the sensible thought process club.... It was getting scary in here for awhile. :happy04:


----------



## avengedsixfold (Aug 12, 2009)

People are really getting their knickers in a twist over this fight. I thought both guys looked great, Cain coming back and overcoming the KO loss and implementing a great game plan and Junior for showing such heart. One shot and it could have been a very different story.

I like both guys, think they are good ambassadors for the sport and frankly I think they'd both be embarrassed by some of the blinded nut swinging.

Mir,Cain,Carwin,Nelson,Werdum are all high quality wins so I don't believe the first fight was a 'Serra' incident. Serra has probably only one top win (GSP).

I'd be excited for a third fight, Junior now knows what Cain brings to the table and its up to him to adjust. In the rubber match if there was another quick JDS knockout I'd still want more as they have polar opposite styles and it is and is going to continue to be a great rivalry.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

AmdM said:


> There's no excuse.
> JDS wasn't supposed to win that fight and he didn't.
> He's a company man.


Heh, I think you may be on to something.
No way in hell Cain would not finish an opponent after landing a punch like that, and JDS did nothing the whole fight, even before being rocked and finished.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Ludinator said:


> Well we will see. Cain could of set the blue print for everyone else. Push forward, apply pressure and don't give him room and he'll crumble.


I don't think anyone but Cain in the HW division can push that pace, and that's what won the fight. JDS is still the better technical fighter, but no one in the division can hang with Cain's pace when he turns it up.



Fieos said:


> In the first fight JDS stopped Cain in the first round.
> 
> In the second fight Cain stopped JDS in the first round but couldn't put him away. He couldn't put him away for the subsequent four rounds despite JDS not having any real fight left in him due to the shots he took in the first.
> 
> JDS has big holes in his game he needs to close. Cain has big holes in his game he needs to close. JDS needs versatility in the event his go-to strategy doesn't work and Cain needs to be able to finish dangerous fighters when he has them in a bad way. It almost cost him a couple times versus Kongo and if JDS could have recovered it was a risk that Cain just needs to take off the table...


I don't know what JDS can do to get better other than keep working his cardio. Technique wise the only thing I see helping him is working on timing a knee with a takedown attempt.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> I don't know what JDS can do to get better other than keep working his cardio. Technique wise the only thing I see helping him is working on timing a knee with a takedown attempt.


What sucks is just like a flash KO... we never really got to see this fight unfold. JDS was hurt beyond recovery and then gassed beyond believe after the first round. We have no idea how the rest of the fight would have played out. How long JDS could have kept that pace before tiring. 

I think JDS needs to either work on punishing failed TD attempts or keeping his hands up and possibly sacrificing some of his TDD. He showed the ability to get back up despite his condition. He may want to take his chances going to the ground than taking a big shot trying to defend the take down. 

I'm not sure you can ever be on Cain's level for cardio but it's worth a shot.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

amoosenamedhank said:


> What sucks is just like a flash KO... we never really got to see this fight unfold. JDS was hurt beyond recovery and then gassed beyond believe after the first round. We have no idea how the rest of the fight would have played out. How long JDS could have kept that pace before tiring.
> 
> I think JDS needs to either work on punishing failed TD attempts or keeping his hands up and possibly sacrificing some of his TDD. He showed the ability to get back up despite his condition. He may want to take his chances going to the ground than taking a big shot trying to defend the take down.
> 
> I'm not sure you can ever be on Cain's level for cardio but it's worth a shot.


IMO, he was already starting to slow down by the time he got rocked. I've actually questioned JDS's cardio for a while now. It's good enough to coast to a decision if he doesn't get the finish in the 1st, but it's not nearly good enough to keep up Cain's pace for 3 rounds let alone 5.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> IMO, he was already starting to slow down by the time he got rocked. I've actually questioned JDS's cardio for a while now. It's good enough to coast to a decision if he doesn't get the finish in the 1st, but it's not nearly good enough to keep up Cain's pace for 3 rounds let alone 5.


Well I don't think anyone in the HW division is up to that task with Cain.... but my thought is if JDS can figure out one of the other two items. He might force another early stoppage.


----------



## Tenryuken (Dec 23, 2012)

Ludinator said:


> Them 8 horrible takedown attempts were meant, Cain was shooting for anything so Jds would drop his hands. Very smart by Cain.


Nope, Cain couldn't put JDS down so he decided to strike JDS in the face.
Good thing cuz apparently JDS left his brain in the locker room and refused to protect himself or listen to his coach.



AmdM said:


> There's no excuse.
> JDS wasn't supposed to win that fight and he didn't.
> He's a company man.


LOL



Old school fan said:


> Heh, I think you may be on to something.
> No way in hell Cain would not finish an opponent after landing a punch like that, and JDS did nothing the whole fight, even before being rocked and finished.


This.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Im trying to figure out why JDS has to win two fights against STIFF competition when Cain got a rematch after one fight against BigFoot who has proven nothing in the UFC and not a whole lot In Strikeforce? Does anyone else read how ridiculous some of these comments are?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

EVERLOST said:


> Im trying to figure out why JDS has to win two fights against STIFF competition when Cain got a rematch after one fight against BigFoot who has proven nothing in the UFC and not a whole lot In Strikeforce? Does anyone else read how ridiculous some of these comments are?


Because a hail mary punch/flash ko can be landed by anybody. Cain beat JDS up for 25 minutes straight. I think 25 minutes of pure domination proves more than 64 seconds of even exchanges until one fighter gets caught. There is nothing to say that JDS can beat the current Cain after watching that fight.

The reason why he should wait two is because Werdum and Overeem are knocking on the door right now and I think they both should get their shots before JDS has a rematch.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I dont necessarily disagree with the second part but to me the comments still dont make sense. Cain didnt fight anyone even ranked before his rematch. I can see because of Werdum and Reem but....It still just seems like the UFC wanted to hype its LATINO PRIDE crap which to me is embarrassing for the sport. RIcco Rodriguez might have something to say about the supposed "First Latino HEavy Weight Champ".


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

EVERLOST said:


> I dont necessarily disagree with the second part but to me the comments still dont make sense. Cain didnt fight anyone even ranked before his rematch. I can see because of Werdum and Reem but....It still just seems like the UFC wanted to hype its LATINO PRIDE crap which to me is embarrassing for the sport. RIcco Rodriguez might have something to say about the supposed "First Latino HEavy Weight Champ".


Yeah they did want Cain back in there with JDS as soon as possible, but JDS was meant to fight Alistair instead. Werdum hadn't emerged as a true top contender in the UFC yet and Cain throughly destroyed Bigfoot. Who else were they going to give JDS? They already gave him Mir which was a ridiculous matchup. 

Ricco is a tool and I don't care about him, I don't care for the UFC marketing team either.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> Because a hail mary punch/flash ko can be landed by anybody. Cain beat JDS up for 25 minutes straight. I think 25 minutes of pure domination proves more than 64 seconds of even exchanges until one fighter gets caught. There is nothing to say that JDS can beat the current Cain after watching that fight.
> 
> The reason why he should wait two is because Werdum and Overeem are knocking on the door right now and I think they both should get their shots before JDS has a rematch.


Christ.... not this again. People with KO records like JDS don't throw hail mary lucky punches. Just go ahead and throw this ridiculious thought process out of your brain before it's too late.

Have you skipped every thread tonight? We've spent all day exlaining why everything you just said is wrong.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Christ.... not this again. People with KO records JDS don't throw hail mary lucky punches. Just go ahead and throw this ridiculious thought process out of your brain before it's too late.
> 
> Have you skipped every thread tonight? We've spent all day exlaining why everything you just said is wrong.


What I said is not wrong in any way, shape or form. 

It is my opinion that a 25 minute beat down outweighs a 64 second KO. If you don't agree, that's fine, but it sure as hell doesn't make me incorrect.

I've seen fighters with far less ability recover better than Junior did during the Cain fight, it has more to do with Cain being the better fighter and not giving Junior the time or space to recover. 

Cain was just getting up as the first fight was stopped, if it had kept going you never know how Cain would have recovered, he never got the chance.

What if Herb stopped the second fight after Cain had initially dropped JDS and followed up with heavy GnP?


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> What I said is not wrong in any way, shape or form.
> 
> It is my opinion that a 25 minute beat down outweighs a 64 second KO. If you don't agree, that's fine, but it sure as hell doesn't make me incorrect.
> 
> ...


Herb would have saved JDS a few thousand brain cells and we wouldn't have known how strong of a will he has. 

Not many other fighters would have got up after that first punch whether you think so or not.


----------



## avengedsixfold (Aug 12, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> What I said is not wrong in any way, shape or form.
> 
> It is my opinion that a 25 minute beat down outweighs a 64 second KO. If you don't agree, that's fine, but it sure as hell doesn't make me incorrect.
> 
> ...


The beatdown was due to Cain's inability to finish, its not really a slight on him as he doesn't have massive ko power. In the first fight if JDS had GNP'd Cain then let him recover and continue he'd have probably still kept beating him silly except he ended it.

All fighters are throwing strikes with bad intentions, if it wins you the fight its a great dominating moment. Flukes and freaks are resigned to stuff like Cote blowing his knee out and Maynard Ko'ing himself.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

avengedsixfold said:


> The beatdown was due to Cain's inability to finish, its not really a slight on him as he doesn't have massive ko power. In the first fight if JDS had GNP'd Cain then let him recover and continue he'd have probably still kept beating him silly except he ended it.
> 
> All fighters are throwing strikes with bad intentions, if it wins you the fight its a great dominating moment. Flukes and freaks are resigned to stuff like Cote blowing his knee out and Maynard Ko'ing himself.


I don't recall every saying it was a fluke. I said Cain got caught. Cain proved that he can catch Junior in the second fight. 

You have no idea what would have happened if the first fight hadn't have been stopped, Cain very well could've weathered the storm and won the fight. We weren't given the opportunity to find out.

Either way i'm happy for a 3rd fight, I just want JDS to patch up those holes in his game first.


----------



## avengedsixfold (Aug 12, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> I don't recall every saying it was a fluke. I said Cain got caught. Cain proved that he can catch Junior in the second fight.
> 
> You have no idea what would have happened if the first fight hadn't have been stopped, Cain very well could've weathered the storm and won the fight. We weren't given the opportunity to find out.
> 
> Either way i'm happy for a 3rd fight, I just want JDS to patch up those holes in his game first.


I was more referring to the 25 minute beatdown, if Cain had dropped JDS and finished him in the 1st what is more impressive, a Cain 1st round finish or 25 mins?

I mean he looked great but I don't think you can instantly dismiss the quick KO, JDS is a knockout guy, you can't discredit quick wins for him.

BTW I'm not being arsey just voicing my opnion :hug:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

avengedsixfold said:


> I was more referring to the 25 minute beatdown, if Cain had dropped JDS and finished him in the 1st what is more impressive, a Cain 1st round finish or 25 mins?
> 
> I mean he looked great but I don't think you can instantly dismiss the quick KO, JDS is a knockout guy, you can't discredit quick wins for him.
> 
> BTW I'm not being arsey just voicing my opnion :hug:


No worries my friend, I love a good discussion.

I'm not dismissing the quick KO, it was very impressive, just personally I am more impressed by a 25 minute beat down. I don't think many people would have complained if Herb stopped the fight in the first round.
I also think that if the first fight was left to go on then we may have had a different result, I am just speculating, but I would have liked to see if Cain could have recovered in that situation.


----------

